# Special European color (apparently) : Samoa Red



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,
Just to share the color I've choosen last WE when I ordered my 2.0 TFSI DSG.
The pictures where taken with a test car somewhere near the VW contact center around Brussels / Belgium / Europe.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

Very unique color! I think I've had that color for my old A4 before. Brownish metallic looking. Nice!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Special European color (apparently) : Samoa Red (bougy)*

That is a very beautiful paint colour, thank you for posting the pictures.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, I also think that it looks sharp and is complimented by the wood trim.


----------



## tzretusn (Mar 9, 1999)

*Re: Special European color (apparently) : Samoa Red (bougy)*

Ahhhaaaa! You guys in Europe can get all the good stuff... a TDI EOS. Bring 'em here!


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Special European color (tzretusn)*

well, you can have it ... I hate the Tdi noise of the "pumpe düse" injectors (they will be replaced soon by piezzo electric nozzle and then by common rail technology as it is already the case on bigger engines of the VAG group.
I preferred the 2.0 T DSG. (TDI DSG will be available here around march 2007 for delivery, I mean you can order them now) ...
even if the impression of pushing on your back is less impressive with the 2.0 T than with the TDI, it stays from 1600 RPM till 6500 VS 2000 till 2300 (big kick) for the Tdi then stabilize and make noise until 4500...
But the tdi is a very good engine in a non convertible car (audi A4 / A6 for example) even heavy thanks to the huge torque.
Bougy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Special European color (tzretusn)*

I thought samoa red was pretty common knowledge. When the Germans posted links to their first Eos meeting, there is a whole gallery of this color. Notice there's 2 pages (at the bottom).
http://www.poeschko.net/galler...2395e 
Here's a clear shot of the Samoa Red with some beautiful rims. I'm a fan of rims that conceal the lugnuts, they just give the wheel a clean and well executed appearance in a way that aftermarket rims usually don't. I think this particular rim compliments the Eos extremely well and gives it a very masculine appearence.








UPDATE: The rims on this car are an Audi wheel called "Nuvolari" after the Audi concept car of the same name which eventually became the new A5 shown at the 2003 Geneva auto show.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:42 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Special European color (bougy)*

I'll gladly take the sound of a diesel any day over a gasser







And all the PD engine needs is a little custom tuning







to take a 134HP, 243 ft-lbs torque 2.0 PD engine and have it put out 170HP and 300 ft-lbs of torque









_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_well, you can have it ... I hate the Tdi noise of the "pumpe düse" injectors (they will be replaced soon by piezzo electric nozzle and then by common rail technology as it is already the case on bigger engines of the VAG group.
I preferred the 2.0 T DSG. (TDI DSG will be available here around march 2007 for delivery, I mean you can order them now) ...
even if the impression of pushing on your back is less impressive with the 2.0 T than with the TDI, it stays from 1600 RPM till 6500 VS 2000 till 2300 (big kick) for the Tdi then stabilize and make noise until 4500...
But the tdi is a very good engine in a non convertible car (audi A4 / A6 for example) even heavy thanks to the huge torque.
Bougy


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Special European color (owr084)*

you're right, it's quite easy to get from 140HP and 320nm torque of the 2.0 tdi to something like 170HP and 400nm torque with ABT or oettinger, but the DSG gearbox only accepts a max of 350nm torque and the warranty is lost when you do modifications without saying that as the insurance companies apply their rates following the engine power (at least here in certain countries of europe), if you crash and if they check your engine (additional power box or modification to the CU) you can loose everything.
It's also forbidden by the police (for the same kind of reason) here.
I use to drive a passat 110 hp modified to 136 for 120.000km (80.000 miles) withour any problem. But I probably xon't do it on my 2.0T eos (because of the warranty and the DSG pb)
bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Special European color (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_I'll gladly take the sound of a diesel any day over a gasser...

Hi Richard:
As you probably know, diesels are hugely popular here in Europe, accounting for over 50% of new car sales. Even more noteworthy, the more expensive the car, the higher the percentage of diesels sold... over 90% of Phaetons come off the assembly line with a diesel engine, and the same holds true for the 7 series BMWs and S series Mercedes.
But, in the case of the Eos, I kind of suspect that the majority of the Eos buyers in Europe will choose gasoline. An Eos is a discretionary purchase, not a 'rational' purchase (if folks were deadly rational, they would buy Polos instead), and the same way that the CSC roof is a luxury, so is a gasoline engine.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Special European color (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I thought samoa red was pretty common knowledge.

Samoa Red was offered on the B5.5 Passat in, I think, 2004. I believe VW sold about six of them in the NAR.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Special European color (chrisj428)*

There are some colours that don't sell well in certain regions, or on certain body styles. For example, it is very difficult to sell white cars north of the Mason-Dixon line, which explains why you don't see too many white cars in VW dealers. Black station wagons (e.g. the new Passat), which I think look really sharp, are a tough sell in North America.
In France, dark blue is a very popular colour - probably the most popular colour on the road - but outside of France, it is quite rare to see a dark blue car.
Because VW of America pre-orders the cars in large batches, they are a bit more cautious about what they order than the dealers in Europe, who order the cars one by one to fulfill the individual requests of each customer.
Michael


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Special European color (PanEuropean)*

A general rule in Europe is that light grey (silver in fact) is the most choosen color for every car (by Mercedes-Benz it's like 70% silver here, except taxi's as a Mercedes-Benz car is considered here a butcher car or a taxi, it's true, even If I had 2 C Class Silver "adamentin" before ...).
White and Red are impossible to sell as a second hand car here (Red = FireMen car, White = Ambulance).
I didn't noticed that blue cars are well sold in France ... Silver yes ...and TDI !!!!!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Special European color (bougy)*

Nyce!! I prefer metallic paints, or anything that stirrs up the wavelengths when seen at a glancing angle. With today's technology, its almost inexcusable to have paint not do something other than just sit there!! ;P


----------



## jaysty (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Special European color (archiea)*

thats classy


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Special European color (jaysty)*

yep that's exactly what I thought when I saw it in the "contact center" in brussels (place where you can have a test drive with what you want VW Audi SKoda). It's a bit like have having an A4 without the soft top (not sure that this coior exists for the A4, but il makes me think of a higher class, less sporty than an EOS Silver for example - nice, young and sporty).
We'll see anyway, too late now ... it's ordered ...







))


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Special European color (chrisj428)*

reminds me of duasty mauve
a 1995 mkIII color


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Special European color (apparently) : Samoa Red (bougy)*

WOW! That's such a nice (and unique) color. I wish it was available in the NAM. I'm sure I would have gone with that color when I ordered my Eos. However, I think the Thunder Blue will also be a fantastic (and unique) color. My Eos is scheduled to be built during week 10.
My partner just took delivery of a GTI MV. (United Grey w/ Package 1 (including i-Pod and Monster Mats). The GTI's name is Franz. The Eos will be named Hanz.
Look forward to posting pictures of both.
Dwight.


_Modified by avi8tor at 6:32 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Here in california, US, all ou se are silver german cars along with grey, dark gray black and white. Allthe EOS for sale are black, grey, silver, Eismer blue white, thunderblue, red... but I barely see the gold.. I had to special order that!!!
I, to, wouldhave gotten the silver, but they didnt ahve it with a tan interior.. The gray interior was very masculine,, and mroe practical than the tan, but I already have a car with a gray interior. 
Overshare filter off!! ;D


----------

